# Furries that aren't Caucasian



## RayO_ElGatubelo (Apr 19, 2010)

Have you ever noticed that, like, everyone in the fandom is white? What's with the lack of color in the fandom?

Anyone who is or knows a furry that's, say Asian or Hispanic or African-American?

I'm Hispanic, by the way, Puerto Rican, to be exact.


----------



## Ratte (Apr 19, 2010)

There's a few black furries around here somewhere.


----------



## TashkentFox (Apr 19, 2010)

Because furfaggotry is probably illegal in most of those countries.


----------



## ShadowEon (Apr 19, 2010)

I know of some black furries o.o...and a couple other races, they are just not as common I guess.


----------



## RayO_ElGatubelo (Apr 19, 2010)

TashkentFox said:


> Because furfaggotry is probably illegal in most of those countries.


 
Yes, because Asians and Hispanics only live in Asia and Latin America... :roll:


----------



## TashkentFox (Apr 19, 2010)

RayO_ElGatubelo said:


> Asian



There are a few furs from former Soviet Asian countries like the Central Asian Stans, Armenia and Georgia, but you'd regard them as white.


----------



## Willow (Apr 19, 2010)

I'm the whitest black person evar, no joke ^^;


----------



## Bloodshot_Eyes (Apr 19, 2010)

I'm like Cherokee, Mexican and Scottish... I'm a mutt.


----------



## xcliber (Apr 19, 2010)

I've seen a few.


----------



## TashkentFox (Apr 19, 2010)

WillowWulf said:


> I'm the whitest black person evar, no joke ^^;



What about Charlie Williams?


----------



## RayO_ElGatubelo (Apr 19, 2010)

Being American, I was thinking Chinese, Japanese, Koreans, Filipinos, Thais, Indians, etc.

Odd that there aren't a lot of black people. Most of the species we furries love come from Africa.


----------



## RayO_ElGatubelo (Apr 19, 2010)

TashkentFox said:


> What about Charlie Williams?


 
What about Michael Jackson when he did _Thriller_?


----------



## Ratte (Apr 19, 2010)

WillowWulf said:


> I'm the whitest black person evar, no joke ^^;



You're black?  Whut.


----------



## Russ (Apr 19, 2010)

*shrugs* The LondonFur meets tend to be diverse. Mostly White British obviously but we have a fair number of other ethnicities too. A good friend of mine is Korean. We also have several Asian furs as well (Chinese and Indian origin).

I myself am part Turkish (although most places consider that Caucasian too) and know that there is a (very small) group of furries in Turkey too.

I suppose it is that way because Furries grew thanks to Comic Cons and internet, both of which appeared and grew in the West.


----------



## Mr Owl (Apr 19, 2010)

WillowWulf said:


> I'm the whitest black person evar, no joke ^^;



What are you talking about? I'm called the real slim shady in my neighborhood. I'm like 1 out of 5 white kids in my neighboorhood out of like 20-25 black kids. And it's a really nice neighborhood.


----------



## TashkentFox (Apr 19, 2010)

RayO_ElGatubelo said:


> Being American, I was thinking Chinese, Japanese, Koreans, Filipinos, Thais, Indians, etc.


 
Is that because the American education system is so utterly appaling?



> Odd that there aren't a lot of black people. Most of the species we furries love come from Africa.



Here is the top five.

1). Wolf

2). Fox

3). Dragon

4). Cat

5). Tiger


----------



## TashkentFox (Apr 19, 2010)

Russ said:


> *shrugs* The LondonFur meets tend to be diverse. Mostly White British obviously but we have a fair number of other ethnicities too. A good friend of mine is Korean. We also have several Asian furs as well (Chinese and Indian origin).



London is now the worlds dumping ground for people who are unwanted in their own countries.


----------



## Willow (Apr 19, 2010)

Ratte said:


> You're black?  Whut.


Ja fraulein...

I'm a walking contradiction ;^;


----------



## Bloodshot_Eyes (Apr 19, 2010)

TashkentFox said:


> Here is the top five.
> 
> 1). Wolf Fox
> 
> ...



Fix'd I think...


----------



## Russ (Apr 19, 2010)

TashkentFox said:


> London is now the worlds dumping ground for people who are unwanted in their own countries.


 
From your name, may I assume you are one of those people?


----------



## Ratte (Apr 19, 2010)

Bloodshot_Eyes said:


> Fix'd I think...



No, it was right the first time, except switch the last one should be "lion".


----------



## RayO_ElGatubelo (Apr 19, 2010)

Well, when you think of lions and cheetahs and hyenas...


----------



## CerbrusNL (Apr 19, 2010)

Bucktowntiger's black, you "Might've heard of him"


----------



## TashkentFox (Apr 19, 2010)

Russ said:


> From your name, may I assume you are one of those people?



No, I just picked my name off a map, I was born in Oldham, which is like now known locally as New Pakistan.


----------



## Katarin (Apr 19, 2010)

I'm the type of white that bursts into flames when exposed to sunlight, but a furry friend of mine is Jamaican/British... yeah, figure that one out XD


----------



## fuzthefurfox (Apr 19, 2010)

im white as can be ^^


----------



## TashkentFox (Apr 19, 2010)

Katarin said:


> I'm the type of white that bursts into flames when exposed to sunlight



This, just 10 minutes out in the sun without shade and my unexposed skin is peeling off. Sunlight is like like radiation to Britons and North Europeans (Germans, Norwegians, Russians etc.).


----------



## CrispSkittlez (Apr 19, 2010)

Because through all of the racial stereotypes, black people are actually the ones more likely to be smart enough to stay the hell away from the fandom. :V


----------



## Zrcalo (Apr 19, 2010)

TashkentFox said:


> Blacks shouldn't be allowed to dress in dark colours, it makes them impossible to see in the dark unless they're smiling.









I wanna be a black guy for halloweens.


----------



## Katarin (Apr 19, 2010)

TashkentFox said:


> This, just 10 minutes out in the sun without shade and my unexposed skin is peeling off. Sunlight is like like radiation to Britons and North Europeans (Germans, Norwegians, Russians etc.).



I'm total mutt, but the main contributors in my ancestry are German, British, Swedish, Hungarian, and a dash of Russian. Add gasoline and sunlight and you'll have a barbecue XD


----------



## TashkentFox (Apr 19, 2010)

Zrcalo said:


> I wanna be a black guy for halloweens.



I wish we still had the Black and White Minstrel Show.

(PS. my grandmother used to think Al Jolson was black)


----------



## Ozriel (Apr 19, 2010)

Black/native American.

There are too many crackers in the fandom.


----------



## TashkentFox (Apr 19, 2010)

Katarin said:


> I'm total mutt, but the main contributors in my ancestry are German, British, Swedish, Hungarian, and a dash of Russian. Add gasoline and sunlight and you'll have a barbecue XD



So you're basically a mixture of all the whitest people in the world.


----------



## Zrcalo (Apr 19, 2010)

Zeke Shadowfyre said:


> Black/native American.
> 
> There are too many crackers in the fandom.



I'm czhechoslovakian.

Zeke, you're like my friend sam.


----------



## Ozriel (Apr 19, 2010)

Zrcalo said:


> I'm czhechoslovakian.
> 
> Zeke, you're like my friend sam.



How?


----------



## Zrcalo (Apr 19, 2010)

Zeke Shadowfyre said:


> How?



cherokee and afrikaans.


----------



## Marietta (Apr 19, 2010)

What's it matter for again?


----------



## Ozriel (Apr 19, 2010)

Zrcalo said:


> cherokee and afrikaans.



lol

Algonquin and Afrikaanz...
*****!


----------



## Zrcalo (Apr 19, 2010)

Marietta said:


> What's it matter for again?



because black people like having brotha's in da fandumb.

because black people dun liek crackar's foo.


----------



## Ozriel (Apr 19, 2010)

Marietta said:


> What's it matter for again?



The black furries are hatching a plan to send you crackas to another place.
:V
The revolution will not be televised.


----------



## Zrcalo (Apr 19, 2010)

Zeke Shadowfyre said:


> lol
> 
> Algonquin and Afrikaanz...
> *****!



I live in teh ghettoez...

but sadly..


it's teh mexican ghettos...


SUDDENLY



SALSA MUSIC


----------



## Marietta (Apr 19, 2010)

Zeke Shadowfyre said:


> The black furries are hatching a plan to send you crackas to another place.
> :V
> The revolution will not be televised.


But race doesn't matter... so why make a big deal out of it?


----------



## Ozriel (Apr 19, 2010)

Zrcalo said:


> I live in teh ghettoez...
> 
> but sadly..
> 
> ...



I live in a neighborhood with old people and College students.
But not too far from da gettoz.



Marietta said:


> But race doesn't matter... so why make a big deal out of it?



Because you all are responsible for what is wrong in the world.
Us "Minority" furries gotta fix it.


----------



## Willow (Apr 19, 2010)

Zrcalo said:


> because black people like having brotha's in da fandumb.
> 
> because black people dun liek crackar's foo.


brb, putting another bullet in my head

*sighs* I hate stereotypes...*BANG*


----------



## TashkentFox (Apr 19, 2010)

Marietta said:


> But race doesn't matter... so why make a big deal out of it?



Liberals like to think that, sadly it's not true, as proved by the darling of the left in the 1980's, Robert Mugabe.


----------



## Zrcalo (Apr 19, 2010)

Zeke Shadowfyre said:


> I live in a neighborhood with old people and College students.
> But not too far from da gettoz.
> 
> 
> ...



right around the corner is where I live

http://maps.google.com/maps?f=q&sou...=keFbHFJKopgJoiGHLfd-zw&cbp=12,242.57,,0,7.73


----------



## Marietta (Apr 19, 2010)

TashkentFox said:


> Liberals like to think that, sadly it's not true, as proved by the darling of the left in the 1980's, Robert Mugabe.


But I'm a Conservative (so I actually mean it when I say it).
Let me rephrase... be it positive of negative, race doesn't matter.
No race is better than the other is what I'm getting at - it's all based on the individual.


----------



## Ozriel (Apr 19, 2010)

TashkentFox said:


> Liberals like to think that, sadly it's not true, as proved by the darling of the left in the 1980's, Robert Mugabe.



We are all a little racist in one way or another. Even though people like to think that it does not matter, it does. :3


----------



## Zrcalo (Apr 19, 2010)

Zeke Shadowfyre said:


> The black furries are hatching a plan to send you crackas to another place.
> :V
> The revolution will not be televised.









THEN I WILL BEE A FREE MANS
LETS ME GET SOEM VOTES


----------



## DolphinSpirit (Apr 19, 2010)

Sicilian Puerto Rican.

Also there's quite a few black furries in New York.


----------



## Zrcalo (Apr 19, 2010)

Zeke Shadowfyre said:


> We are all a little racist in one way or another. Even though people like to think that it does not matter, it does. :3



I have a swastika tattoed on my ass.


----------



## DolphinSpirit (Apr 19, 2010)

Zrcalo said:


> I have a swastika tattoed on my ass.



I demand pictures.


----------



## Ozriel (Apr 19, 2010)

Zrcalo said:


> right around the corner is where I live
> 
> http://maps.google.com/maps?f=q&sou...=keFbHFJKopgJoiGHLfd-zw&cbp=12,242.57,,0,7.73



http://maps.google.com/maps?f=q&sou...bHFJKopgJoiGHLfd-zw&cbp=12,242.57,,0,7.73] :V


----------



## Zrcalo (Apr 19, 2010)

DolphinSpirit said:


> I demand pictures.



I'm at work right now.


----------



## TashkentFox (Apr 19, 2010)

I want to get a tattoo of the Union Jack and the Confederate Flag with the words "Brothers in Arms" below.


----------



## Zrcalo (Apr 19, 2010)

Zeke Shadowfyre said:


> http://maps.google.com/maps?f=q&sou...bHFJKopgJoiGHLfd-zw&cbp=12,242.57,,0,7.73] :V



wow. you live out in the middle of a giant golfcourse?


----------



## Zrcalo (Apr 19, 2010)

TashkentFox said:


> I want to get a tattoo of the Union Jack and the Confederate Flag with the words "Brothers in Arms" below.



then a rainbow over it?


----------



## Marietta (Apr 19, 2010)

Zeke Shadowfyre said:


> We are all a little racist in one way or another. Even though people like to think that it does not matter, it does. :3


Except, people think one race is more racist than the other.
Black people think white people are still vastly racist. But they seem to act more racist.
I lost count of the times I was called racist... even though I'm not. They just so happened to be annoying me plus they were black.
If they paid attention, they would have known that I treat everyone the same if I don't know them well.

Now, the song "Everyone's a Little Bit Racist" makes many valid points. Plus it's funny.



> I want to get a tattoo of the Union Jack and the Confederate Flag with  the words "Brothers in Arms" below.


Heritage, not Hate.


----------



## Ozriel (Apr 19, 2010)

Zrcalo said:


> wow. you live out in the middle of a giant golfcourse?



Whoops.

Nevermind.
:V
Bad linkage.


----------



## TashkentFox (Apr 19, 2010)

Zrcalo said:


> then a rainbow over it?



NO!


----------



## Ozriel (Apr 19, 2010)

Marietta said:


> Except, people think one race is more racist than the other.
> Black people think white people are still vastly racist. But they seem to act more racist.
> *I lost count of the times I was called racist... even though I'm not. They just so happened to be annoying me plus they were black.*If they paid attention, they would have known that I treat everyone the same if I don't know them well.
> 
> ...



I told myself the same thing, boy was I wrong. :V


----------



## Fuzzy Alien (Apr 19, 2010)

Am I the only one who thinks this thread is just _wrong_?


----------



## Ozriel (Apr 19, 2010)

Fuzzy Alien said:


> Am I the only one who thinks this thread is just _wrong_?




Maybe.


----------



## Zrcalo (Apr 19, 2010)

Zeke Shadowfyre said:


> I told myself the same thing, boy was I wrong. :V



it's because you're black.


----------



## Bloodshot_Eyes (Apr 19, 2010)

Fuzzy Alien said:


> Am I the only one who thinks this thread is just _wrong_?


It's FAF, every thread is wrong...


----------



## Marietta (Apr 19, 2010)

Zeke Shadowfyre said:


> I told myself the same thing, boy was I wrong. :V


Yes, well, that's you. I'm totally different.


----------



## Zrcalo (Apr 19, 2010)

Marietta said:


> Yes, well, that's you. I'm totally different.



ya know... black people have bigger cocks than white people.
that's a leg up.


----------



## Ozriel (Apr 19, 2010)

Zrcalo said:


> ya know... black people have bigger cocks than white people.
> that's a leg up.



And we love chicken and Watermelon.
And grape Kool-aid.



Marietta said:


> Yes, well, that's you. I'm totally different.



You do not have to lie, you are among...."Friends".


----------



## Willow (Apr 19, 2010)

Zrcalo said:


> ya know... black people have bigger cocks than white people.
> that's a leg up.


I could care less...blech


----------



## Zrcalo (Apr 19, 2010)

Zeke Shadowfyre said:


> And we love chicken and Watermelon.








I actually bought some of this.


----------



## TashkentFox (Apr 19, 2010)

Zeke Shadowfyre said:


> And grape Kool-aid.



*Cough*Jim Jones*Cough*.


----------



## Zrcalo (Apr 19, 2010)

TashkentFox said:


> *Cough*Jim Jones*Cough*.


----------



## Bittertooth (Apr 19, 2010)

I'm half Chinese.


----------



## Zrcalo (Apr 19, 2010)

Bittertooth said:


> I'm half Chinese.



mmm... I like chinese food.


----------



## Scotty1700 (Apr 19, 2010)

Zrcalo said:


> mmm... I like chinese food.



I had chinese food last friday, it was good ^^


----------



## Zrcalo (Apr 19, 2010)

Scotty1700 said:


> I had chinese food last friday, it was good ^^



mmmm dog meat.


----------



## Scotty1700 (Apr 19, 2010)

Zrcalo said:


> mmmm dog meat.



S-so that's why I like dog cock so much...hey, you are what you eat xD


----------



## Zrcalo (Apr 19, 2010)

Ingredients

2 large onions, 
chopped; legs of one fox (cut into 8 pieces if still on the bone); 
6 medium carrots, sliced ; 
6 medium courgettes, sliced; 
1 teacup olive oil; 
2 bay leaves; 
4-6 peppercorns; 
3 pieces allspice; 
2-3 lemons; 
2 large eggs; 
sea salt and ground black pepper 

Method 
Gently brown the onions in olive oil. Add the meat and cook for a few minutes. Add bay leaves, allspice, pepper corns, salt, pepper, juice of one lemon, carrots and a few cups of water. Cover and simmer for half an hour, occasionally stirring. Add the courgettes. Cook steadily for about another half-hour. Beat eggs and mix with remaining lemon juice. Ladle off liquid from pan and carefully beat it in with the eggs. Return to pan


----------



## Scotty1700 (Apr 19, 2010)

Ok that's just harsh. I hate it when people mention injured animals, foxes nonetheless.
Don't you dare post anything like roadkill links or anything!


----------



## Bando (Apr 19, 2010)

That recipe looks tasty. Gimmeh.


----------



## Moonfall The Fox (Apr 19, 2010)

The furry ~V~ is black, I believe, I know him from his fursuit dance vids on YT.


----------



## Zrcalo (Apr 19, 2010)

Scotty1700 said:


> Ok that's just harsh. I hate it when people mention injured animals, foxes nonetheless.
> Don't you dare post anything like roadkill links or anything!



http://grahamten.files.wordpress.com/2009/05/cute5.jpg
http://www.innocentenglish.com/cute-pictures/wp/wp-content/uploads/2008/05/cute-baby-fox.jpg
:3


----------



## Scotty1700 (Apr 19, 2010)

Zrcalo said:


> http://grahamten.files.wordpress.com/2009/05/cute5.jpg
> 
> :3



AWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWW


----------



## EdieFantabulous (Apr 19, 2010)

I'm not white, I am some weird beige colour.


----------



## Zrcalo (Apr 19, 2010)

Scotty1700 said:


> AWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWW



à² _à² 
http://condaily.com/consworld/wp-content/uploads/2008/06/_mg_9976c.jpg


----------



## EdieFantabulous (Apr 19, 2010)

Zrcalo said:


> à² _à²
> http://condaily.com/consworld/wp-content/uploads/2008/06/_mg_9976c.jpg


lol


----------



## Van Ishikawa (Apr 19, 2010)

Zrcalo said:


> à² _à²
> http://condaily.com/consworld/wp-content/uploads/2008/06/_mg_9976c.jpg


I love this so much.


----------



## Scotty1700 (Apr 19, 2010)

Zrcalo said:


> à² _à²
> http://condaily.com/consworld/wp-content/uploads/2008/06/_mg_9976c.jpg



So THAT'S the outcome of a redneck and a fox....booo, down with bestiality >.>


----------



## Zrcalo (Apr 19, 2010)

EdieFantabulous said:


> lol



more pics of deformed speshul fox;
http://condaily.com/consworld/category/fox/


----------



## Zrcalo (Apr 19, 2010)

Van Ishikawa said:


> I love this so much.



new FAF mascot:


----------



## Bloodshot_Eyes (Apr 19, 2010)

Zrcalo said:


> à² _à²
> http://condaily.com/consworld/wp-content/uploads/2008/06/_mg_9976c.jpg



Pfffft... What the hell is that thing? :lol:


----------



## Scotty1700 (Apr 19, 2010)

Please edit it so it looks like one of those demotivational posters with the background and have it say "The Furry fandom" and the second line being "Derp."


----------



## Zrcalo (Apr 19, 2010)

Scotty1700 said:


> Please edit it so it looks like one of those demotivational posters with the background and have it say "The Furry fandom" and the second line being "Derp."


----------



## EdieFantabulous (Apr 19, 2010)

Zrcalo said:


>


 You're lovely.


----------



## Scotty1700 (Apr 19, 2010)

Yay, it's so awesome!


----------



## Zrcalo (Apr 19, 2010)

EdieFantabulous said:


> You're lovely.



;3


----------



## Zrcalo (Apr 19, 2010)

OH MY GOD THATS AMAZING

http://gizmodo.com/5433745/slo-mo-ducks-corkscrew-penis-showcases-the-majesty-of-nature


----------



## Scotty1700 (Apr 19, 2010)

Zrcalo said:


> OH MY GOD THATS AMAZING
> 
> http://gizmodo.com/5433745/slo-mo-ducks-corkscrew-penis-showcases-the-majesty-of-nature



The fuck?


----------



## EdieFantabulous (Apr 19, 2010)

Zrcalo said:


> OH MY GOD THATS AMAZING
> 
> http://gizmodo.com/5433745/slo-mo-ducks-corkscrew-penis-showcases-the-majesty-of-nature


=O
Oh my...


----------



## Zrcalo (Apr 19, 2010)

EdieFantabulous said:


> =O
> Oh my...



sorry to hijack thread but that was FUCKING AMAZING


----------



## Scotty1700 (Apr 19, 2010)

Zrcalo said:


> sorry to hijack thread but that was FUCKING WEIRD AS HELL!



Fix'd.


----------



## Zrcalo (Apr 19, 2010)

Scotty1700 said:


> Fix'd.



sorry. I was reading a thread on 4chan about animal penises.


----------



## Fuzzy Alien (Apr 19, 2010)

Zrcalo said:


> OH MY GOD THATS AMAZING
> 
> http://gizmodo.com/5433745/slo-mo-ducks-corkscrew-penis-showcases-the-majesty-of-nature



Whoa


----------



## Zrcalo (Apr 19, 2010)

Fuzzy Alien said:


> Whoa



yeaaaaaahhh


----------



## Tao (Apr 19, 2010)

I'm Native American if that counts.


----------



## Sauvignon (Apr 19, 2010)

wanna yiff?


----------



## Browder (Apr 19, 2010)

O hai. Not white either. Not that it matters on the internet.


----------



## EdieFantabulous (Apr 19, 2010)

Everything matters on the internet, we take everything very seriously and everything is taken to out heart...
because we're furries.


----------



## Willow (Apr 19, 2010)

Browder said:


> O hai. Not white either. Not that it matters on the internet.


It really doesn't


----------



## Dog Donovan (Apr 19, 2010)

I'm predominantly Norwegian so I'm in with the rest of the white meat.

But my two ex-boyfriends were Asian and Portuguese respectively. I also had a multitude of black furry friends and a good amount of Asian ones too. Hispanic ones are the only I can't seem to find aside from the boi I already mentioned.


----------



## Melo (Apr 19, 2010)

I'm white and beautiful.


----------



## EdieFantabulous (Apr 19, 2010)

WillowWulf said:


> It really doesn't


Nope.


----------



## EdieFantabulous (Apr 19, 2010)

Midnight Panics said:


> I'm white and beautiful.


I'm beige, and beautiful, in an unsettling weird way.


----------



## Melo (Apr 19, 2010)

EdieFantabulous said:


> I'm beige, and beautiful, in an unsettling weird way.



Your makeover is a little different, but quite fabulous.


----------



## south syde dobe (Apr 19, 2010)

There are black furries?! Thats NOT POSSIBLE!!!


----------



## Spawtsie Paws (Apr 19, 2010)

south syde dobe said:


> There are black furries?! Thats NOT POSSIBLE!!!




He speaks the truth. Black people do not exist just as the holocaust didn't ever happen!!!11!


----------



## south syde dobe (Apr 19, 2010)

HAXX said:


> He speaks the truth. Black people do not exist just as the holocaust didn't ever happen!!!11!


 
Yup that was a big ass hoax, Hitler devoted his time in playing golf while sticking jews among other people in ovens and never did anything to hurt anyone.


----------



## EdieFantabulous (Apr 19, 2010)

Yeah? :3
I am a stylish person some say.


----------



## Spawtsie Paws (Apr 19, 2010)

south syde dobe said:


> Yup that was a big ass hoax, Hitler devoted his time in playing golf while sticking jews among other people in ovens and never did anything to hurt anyone.



Hitler was secretly a furry. The Allies got jealous at how awesome it was and executed him while slandering his name. Then the world continued on thinking furry was evil. True story bro.


----------



## south syde dobe (Apr 19, 2010)

HAXX said:


> Hitler was secretly a furry. The Allies got jealous at how awesome it was and executed him while slandering his name. Then the world continued on thinking furry was evil. True story bro.


 
Furries are awesome? Thats a startling development Dx
But they were really jealous of his mustache and wanted it eradicated.


----------



## Taralack (Apr 19, 2010)

sup I'm asian


----------



## Tokalu (Apr 20, 2010)

Faris said:


> I'm Native American if that counts.



I am to =P

idk, living in California we have a diverse population that most furries I know are not caucasian. In Latin American there are huge amounts of furries as well.


----------



## Tao (Apr 20, 2010)

Y'know, most Latino furries would be in the South where it's less socially accepted. Which means they'll live their lives never admitting it.


----------



## paintballadict9 (Apr 20, 2010)

mexican and cuban lol

the whitest beaner/banana boater ull eva meet man!


----------



## Nepmen (Apr 20, 2010)

I'm a sophisticated European.
-Back to alpha wolf again.


----------



## Lomberdia (Apr 20, 2010)

lol I'm black. I'm just not ghetto. I'm a well educated and sophisticated black man. *holds head high with a Masters in Biotechnology*


----------



## Van Ishikawa (Apr 20, 2010)

Lomberdia said:


> lol I'm black. I'm just not ghetto. I'm a well educated and sophisticated black man. *holds head high with a Masters in Biotechnology*


Oreo.


----------



## Tewin Follow (Apr 20, 2010)

WillowWulf said:


> I'm the whitest black person evar, no joke ^^;



I knew there was a reason I love you.
-RESPECT-

I'm mixed white/black, but I'm such a dork.
JUST LIKE Jon Tickle. <3333345
He is _exactly me_ if I were a 30-something man with glasses.


----------



## Jelly (Apr 20, 2010)

Lomberdia said:


> lol I'm black. I'm just not ghetto. I'm a well educated and sophisticated black man. *holds head high with a Masters in Biotechnology*



LOL


----------



## TashkentFox (Apr 20, 2010)

Harebelle said:


> I knew there was a reason I love you.
> -RESPECT-
> 
> I'm mixed white/black, but I'm such a dork.
> ...



You is half black?


----------



## Tewin Follow (Apr 20, 2010)

TashkentFox said:


> You is half black?



No, I'm half white?

I look _exactly _like Halle Berry and everything.
Don't bother looking, though.
Take my word.


----------



## south syde dobe (Apr 20, 2010)

Harebelle said:


> No, I'm half white?
> 
> I look _exactly _like Halle Berry and everything.
> Don't bother looking, though.
> Take my word.


 
But now I want pics ;^;
Do one where your in nothing but your panties :3


----------



## Tewin Follow (Apr 20, 2010)

south syde dobe said:


> But now I want pics ;^;
> Do one where your in nothing but your panties :3



...
This is worse than one of Larry's posts. D:


American Black is so scary different from British Black, holyhell.
Why are they always dirt poor gangstas in movies?
Way to go, Hollywood.

And that black chap in CSI: The Good Series has a gambling problem? Hurr.


----------



## south syde dobe (Apr 20, 2010)

Harebelle said:


> ...
> This is worse than one of Larry's posts. D:
> 
> 
> ...


 
w8 a sec, there are black people in the U.K.?


----------



## Browder (Apr 20, 2010)

Harebelle said:


> ...
> This is worse than one of Larry's posts. D:
> 
> 
> ...



Because white in America people have historically been much more cruel to Black people than in Britain. Thus you have a race/class majority of Black and Latino poor. Since white people also control the film industry, movies and entertainment are seen from their perspective.

In Summary.


----------



## TashkentFox (Apr 20, 2010)

south syde dobe said:


> w8 a sec, there are black people in the U.K.?



There are, I like this guys views on the black population in Britain.


----------



## Browder (Apr 20, 2010)

TashkentFox said:


> There are, I like this guys views on the black population in Britain.



And that is...?


----------



## TashkentFox (Apr 20, 2010)

Browder said:


> And that is...?



The Rt. Hon Enoch Powell MP, the best prime minister we never had.


----------



## south syde dobe (Apr 20, 2010)

TashkentFox said:


> There are, I like this guys views on the black population in Britain.


 
Edit: nvm you said it already xD
Anyhow what is his views on the subject at hand?


----------



## Vriska (Apr 20, 2010)

Harebelle said:


> ...
> This is worse than one of Larry's posts. D:
> 
> 
> ...


If you haven't figured it out..
Hollywood starts all the sterotypes. So they obviously started the Dirt Poor Gangstas who wear pants so baggy your like "PULL THEM UP, MAN." Wait, who the fuck started gangsta style?
(Yes I am white. -Waits for racist to bash me for posting.-)


----------



## Browder (Apr 20, 2010)

TashkentFox said:


> The Rt. Hon Enoch Powell MP, the best prime minister we never had.



Brb, wikipedia.


----------



## Tewin Follow (Apr 20, 2010)

Browder said:


> Because white in America people have historically been much more cruel to Black people than in Britain. Thus you have a race/class majority of Black and Latino poor. Since white people also control the film industry, movies and entertainment are seen from their perspective.
> 
> In Summary.



Thanks.

I think Malcolm X is a pretty cool guy. Eh was kil--
:c


----------



## TashkentFox (Apr 20, 2010)

south syde dobe said:


> Edit: nvm you said it already xD
> Anyhow what is his views on the subject at hand?



He wanted to pay immigrants to go home because he believed that pouring so many foreigners into an ethnically homogenous society (Like the UK) would cause civil unrest and racially motivated violence, 40 years later and he has been proved right, although everyone is too scared to admit it for fear of being called racist.


----------



## Jelly (Apr 20, 2010)

Oh, I was reading about that Kuato looking guy you posted Tashkent.
he's a bad man
a very bad man


----------



## Tewin Follow (Apr 20, 2010)

Yeah, anti-immigration is wicked cool, Tashkent. :|

The English would _never _invade and settle on inhabited land or anything like that.

EDIT: 

U:


----------



## TashkentFox (Apr 20, 2010)

Jelly said:


> Oh, I was reading about that Kuato looking guy you posted Tashkent.
> he's a bad man
> a very bad man



Only if you were a communist, an Irish republican or an immigrant.


----------



## Vriska (Apr 20, 2010)

TashkentFox said:


> He wanted to pay immigrants to go home because he believed that pouring so many foreigners into an ethnically homogenous society (Like the UK) would cause civil unrest and racially motivated violence, *40 years later and he has been proved right, although everyone is too scared to admit it for fear of being called racist*.


Now-a-days the fears are being called a furfag, gay and least importantly a racist.

_Becuase being gay is worser then being racist_. /sarcasam


----------



## south syde dobe (Apr 20, 2010)

Harebelle said:


> Yeah, anti-immigration is wicked cool, Tashkent. :|
> 
> The English would _never _invade and settle on inhabited land or anything like that.


 
Isn't that what they always did?


----------



## Zrcalo (Apr 20, 2010)

Lomberdia said:


> lol I'm black. I'm just not ghetto. I'm a well educated and sophisticated black man. *holds head high with a Masters in Biotechnology*



I'm going into biotechnology..

how about dat PCR?


----------



## Browder (Apr 20, 2010)

Jelly said:


> Oh, I was reading about that Kuato looking guy you posted Tashkent.
> he's a bad man
> a very bad man



Just got back from skimming his biography, reading the Rivers of Blood Speech, and Race Relations Act of 1968. I agree with Jelly. Tashkent, what the hell?



south syde dobe said:


> Isn't that what they always did?



It's called sarcasm, Dobe.


----------



## Tewin Follow (Apr 20, 2010)

south syde dobe said:


> Isn't that what they always did?



See edit.


----------



## TashkentFox (Apr 20, 2010)

Browder said:


> Just got back from skimming his biography, reading the Rivers of Blood Speech, and Race Relations Act of 1968. I agree with Jelly. Tashkent, what the hell?



Why is everyone here so left wing?


----------



## south syde dobe (Apr 20, 2010)

Browder said:


> It's called sarcasm, Dobe.


 
Lol I know that but apparently you didn't.


----------



## Fuzzy Alien (Apr 20, 2010)

TashkentFox said:


> He wanted to pay immigrants to go home because he believed that pouring so many foreigners into an ethnically homogenous society (Like the UK) would cause civil unrest and racially motivated violence, 40 years later and he has been proved right, although everyone is too scared to admit it for fear of being called racist.



Because it's better to live segregated than to learn to accept and embrace ethnic differences?


----------



## Browder (Apr 20, 2010)

TashkentFox said:


> Why is everyone here so left wing?



Because I believe in the value of treating human beings as such despite monetary ramifications. Guess that means I'm just the epitome, of political amorality, huh? :V


----------



## Tewin Follow (Apr 20, 2010)

TashkentFox said:


> Why is everyone here so left wing?



Because we aren't gigantic douches?


----------



## south syde dobe (Apr 20, 2010)

Harebelle said:


> Because we aren't gigantic douches?


 
True, Harebelle is fucking awesome


----------



## TashkentFox (Apr 20, 2010)

Fuzzy Alien said:


> Because it's better to live segregated than to learn to accept and embrace ethnic differences?



You're American so you wouldn't understand, Britain isn't like America, the United States has always had immigration from all parts of the world, we've only had it since 1948.


----------



## Jelly (Apr 20, 2010)

TashkentFox said:


> Why is everyone here so left wing?



Eh, I don't know that its everyone is "so left wing," so much as most of the right wingers would be uncomfortable with his history as a vehemently xenophobic person.

so
What do you think about the fact that a report was just released yesterday that links BNP votes in areas that have little recent immigration, but are poorly developed with low qualities of education and infrastructure?


----------



## Tewin Follow (Apr 20, 2010)

TashkentFox said:


> You're American so you wouldn't understand, Britain isn't like America, the United States has always had immigration from all parts of the world, we've only had it since 1948.



Were you there throwing rocks at the ferries? :U



south syde dobe said:


> True, Harebelle is fucking awesome



-needlessly long gangsta handshake-


----------



## TashkentFox (Apr 20, 2010)

Jelly said:


> What do you think about the fact that a report was just released yesterday that links BNP votes in areas that have little recent immigration, but are poorly developed with low qualities of education and infrastructure?



That's because there are hardly any white people left in those areas with high levels of immigration.


----------



## south syde dobe (Apr 20, 2010)

TashkentFox said:


> You're American so you wouldn't understand, Britain isn't like America, the United States has always had immigration from all parts of the world, we've only had it since 1948.


 
People immigrate to U.K.?


----------



## TashkentFox (Apr 20, 2010)

south syde dobe said:


> People immigrate to U.K.?



Yes, because of the lure of government handouts and a soft-touch immigration policy.


----------



## Tewin Follow (Apr 20, 2010)

TashkentFox said:


> Yes, because of the lure of government handouts and a soft-touch immigration policy.



Labour are "gonna crash down on immigration with the force of the North Star!".
 I'm pretty sure that's what the manifesto said.

Throw your vote at them?


----------



## TashkentFox (Apr 20, 2010)

Harebelle said:


> Labour are "gonna crash down on immigration with the force of the North Star!".
> I'm pretty sure that's what the manifesto said.
> 
> Throw your vote at them?



I have nothing but revulsion for the Labour Party.


----------



## Browder (Apr 20, 2010)

TashkentFox said:


> I have nothing but revulsion for the Labour Party.



Wow. Anti Doctor-Who, anti Labour Party. Very un-British of you.

You seem to have the eating gross things down though. (The mouse).


----------



## TashkentFox (Apr 20, 2010)

Browder said:


> Wow. Anti Doctor-Who, anti Labour Party. Very un-British of you.



I like Doctor Who, I just don't like the zombified version that's been on TV since 2005 and no one with a brain in their head votes Labour.



			
				Browder said:
			
		

> You seem to have the eating gross things down though. (The mouse).



Mice are tasty. I also like deep fried mars bars and black pudding.


----------



## Jelly (Apr 20, 2010)

TashkentFox said:


> That's because there are hardly any white people left in those areas with high levels of immigration.



You should probably read it before you stick to that answer.
but i guess thats what i was expecting you to respond with

You can get it from IPPR's page.
i guess if nothing else, it'll keep your blades sharp
or whatever

white people
what the fuck do those assholes know 8)
not good music, that's for sure


----------



## Lomberdia (Apr 20, 2010)

Zrcalo said:


> I'm going into biotechnology..
> 
> how about dat PCR?


What about pcr? What? it repairs DNA, RNA, do you even know what polymerase is or who discover/made it? I'll give you a huge hint, Kary B. Mullis.


----------



## Zrcalo (Apr 20, 2010)

Lomberdia said:


> What about pcr? What? it repairs DNA, RNA, do you even know what polymerase is or who discover/made it? I'll give you a huge hint, Kary B. Mullis.



>:/ you mean polymerase I?

we made our own taq polymerase thank you very much!

currently we're RT PCRing Drosophila to test genetic varience in a certain locii.

D: my CHO cells died last week.. someone got a fungii contaminate and we had to autoclave the incubator... luckily we had two incubators so our THP-1 ended up being fine.

we're going to chill 1/2 of them and see the different proteins that are produced.
we'd do it with the CHO, but our primers are only for humans..


----------



## Lomberdia (Apr 20, 2010)

Zrcalo said:


> >:/ you mean polymerase I?
> 
> we made our own taq polymerase thank you very much!
> 
> ...


xD you know what I mean, I don't bother with spelling online. Anyway, it was lucky you had 2 incubators, but how did someone get fungi in the first place. Carlessness, what university are you enrolled in?


----------



## Vriska (Apr 20, 2010)

TashkentFox said:


> Mice are tasty. I also like deep fried mars bars and *black pudding*.


 Black pudding sounds so wrong.


----------



## south syde dobe (Apr 20, 2010)

Rainwulf said:


> Black pudding sounds so wrong.


 
Well at least he doesn't eat spotted dick or what ever its called lol


----------



## Lomberdia (Apr 20, 2010)

south syde dobe said:


> Well at least he doesn't eat spotted dick or what ever its called lol


WTF!? nuf said.


----------



## Tewin Follow (Apr 20, 2010)

Lomberdia said:


> WTF!? nuf said.



It's a sponge cake with raisins in, if I remember correctly.
Shit sux.


----------



## south syde dobe (Apr 20, 2010)

Lomberdia said:


> WTF!? nuf said.


 
Yea they got some British food called spotted dick.


----------



## Vriska (Apr 20, 2010)

south syde dobe said:


> Well at least he doesn't eat spotted dick or what ever its called lol


 
:Insert comment about dalmations here.:


----------



## TashkentFox (Apr 20, 2010)

south syde dobe said:


> Yea they got some British food called spotted dick.



Have a look at this.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Spotted_dick


----------



## Lomberdia (Apr 20, 2010)

TashkentFox said:


> Have a look at this.
> 
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Spotted_dick


Looks like a pus oozing turd on a soft yellow pillow.


----------



## south syde dobe (Apr 20, 2010)

Lomberdia said:


> Looks like a pus oozing turd on a soft yellow pillow.


 
I fucking lol'd.
Yea I wouldn't try it, the name sounds bad and it does infact look like a turd xD


----------



## Fuzzy Alien (Apr 20, 2010)

I'll try any dick at least once.


----------



## south syde dobe (Apr 20, 2010)

Fuzzy Alien said:


> I'll try any dick at least once.


 
I am not surprised


----------



## Vriska (Apr 20, 2010)

Despite that name that looks good.

But rasins suck.


----------



## Tao (Apr 20, 2010)

I had one of those when I was over in England. It is something that I will never, ever eat again.


----------



## south syde dobe (Apr 20, 2010)

Faris said:


> I had one of those when I was over in England. It is something that I will never, ever eat again.


 
That bad?


----------



## Vriska (Apr 20, 2010)

south syde dobe said:


> That bad?


 It's the raisins.
Raisins = face of the devil.


----------



## Tao (Apr 20, 2010)

To me, yes. I'm a picky eater, though so maybe it's just me. Nothing spotted is going in my mouth, dick or otherwise.


----------



## south syde dobe (Apr 20, 2010)

Faris said:


> To me, yes. I'm a picky eater, though so maybe it's just me. Nothing spotted is going in my mouth, dick or otherwise.


 
But kitsune = magical fox x3


----------



## Tao (Apr 20, 2010)

Nu!


----------



## Vriska (Apr 20, 2010)

south syde dobe said:


> But kitsune = magical fox x3


 Oh I get what your saying.
-coughcough-foxesareinitfortheyiff-coughcough-


----------



## south syde dobe (Apr 20, 2010)

Faris said:


> Nu!


----------



## TashkentFox (Apr 20, 2010)

Rainwulf said:


> -coughcough-foxesareinitfortheyiff-coughcough-



Damn you and damn your fucking stupid stereotypes.


----------



## Tao (Apr 20, 2010)

I'm not a stereotypical fox...

I think.


----------



## Vriska (Apr 20, 2010)

TashkentFox said:


> Damn you and damn your fucking stupid stereotypes.


No new foxes.

I think this thread got derailed.


----------



## Jelly (Apr 20, 2010)

TashkentFox said:


> Damn you and damn your fucking stupid stereotypes.



badum
tshhhhhhh h h h h h hhhhhhhhhhh


----------



## south syde dobe (Apr 20, 2010)

Rainwulf said:


> No new foxes.
> 
> I think this thread got derailed.


 
I'm just doing my job, no thank yous are necessary ^^


----------



## Vriska (Apr 20, 2010)

south syde dobe said:


> I'm just doing my job, no thank yous are necessary ^^


Yay for derailmen- -gets hit with a derailed train-


----------



## CynicalCirno (Apr 20, 2010)

I have no idea how should I call myself.

Hello my name is-
Not gonna do that again, derp.
And I am from
ISRAEL ISRAEL HEIL ISRAEL patrioticism

Are Israelis asian? Because Israel is in Asia. Maybe the last country in Asia, but... in Asia.

My skin is practically white so so...


----------



## Silver Dragon (Apr 20, 2010)

I would call Israelis Asian

I'm half-black and half-white (mulatto), so I at least count for half of a different race...

I'm also:
Left-Handed
Democrat
I have the same name as my father
I voted Democrat in the last election
My parents are divorced

Who am I? lol


----------



## Jelly (Apr 20, 2010)

CynicalCirno said:


> My skin is practically white so so...



You're usually counted as white in my country, boss.


----------



## Tao (Apr 20, 2010)

Hmm, I have a question. If I'm not white but I'm so un-tan from being inside, what does that make me?


----------



## Tewin Follow (Apr 20, 2010)

Ya'll ever notice how white people drive like this -mimes driving- and black people drive like _this_? -mimes driving again-

WHAT'S UP WITH THAYHT?


----------



## Jelly (Apr 20, 2010)

Faris said:


> Hmm, I have a question. If I'm not white but I'm so un-tan from being inside, what does that make me?



an ugly freak
and i hate you
*pitscuhfucks*


----------



## Tao (Apr 20, 2010)




----------



## Jelly (Apr 20, 2010)

Faris said:


>



=)
Hey, pallie.
Its okay, we're on the internet, so I can just assume you are my race and not judge your opinions or personality harshly based on your skin or bad lifestyle choices
but god help you if i see you, faris
god
help
you


----------



## Tao (Apr 20, 2010)

Jelly said:


> =)
> Hey, pallie.
> Its okay, we're on the internet, so I can just assume you are my race and not judge your opinions or personality harshly based on your skin or bad lifestyle choices
> but god help you if i see you, faris
> ...



oh god stay away from me


----------



## Tewin Follow (Apr 20, 2010)

Jelly said:


> =)
> Hey, pallie.
> Its okay, we're on the internet, so I can just assume you are my race and not judge your opinions or personality harshly based on your skin or bad lifestyle choices
> but god help you if i see you, faris
> ...



You have to be nice to Kitsune.
Or your crops will suffer.


----------



## Ozriel (Apr 20, 2010)

Lol, this is still up?


----------



## south syde dobe (Apr 20, 2010)

Rainwulf said:


> Yay for derailmen- -gets hit with a derailed train-


 
Hmm that looks like you'll be feeling that for a few months >.>



Zeke Shadowfyre said:


> Lol, this is still up?


 
Hey your avy looks quite happy, I wonder if there are little kids running around in your library


----------



## SnowFox (Apr 20, 2010)

Harebelle said:


> Ya'll ever notice how white people drive like this -mimes driving- and black people drive like _this_? -mimes driving again-
> 
> WHAT'S UP WITH THAYHT?



It's so funny because it's true. We suck


----------



## Squiggles (Apr 20, 2010)

Good question. I'm black/irish-ish actually. Mum's black and Pop's black/irish. I ended up being light brown.


----------



## Ames (Apr 20, 2010)

Are you kidding me? MOST of the furries I know are asian.


----------



## Bittertooth (Apr 20, 2010)

JamesB said:


> Are you kidding me? MOST of the furries I know are asian.


*Sees your location*
I can see what you mean if you're talking about RL furs.


----------



## Don (Apr 20, 2010)

I'm slightly brown courtesy of my Hispanic mother.


----------

